# Fender Roller (a DIY!)



## Mr Mini (Apr 14, 2001)

Looking through the may 2003 issue of "The Golf", and came accross this article on making your own fender roller using a widowmaker and some spare plate steel.
My gift to you. Enjoy

































Graham.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

one of the guys in our club posted up the pics to this. Very brite idea to the person who came up with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

double


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funkatollah Insaney* »_double









let's go for the triple here!


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

I hate beind trendy, but


----------



## Rocc and Rado (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

nice, thanks, what timing... i was looking for my magazine for the longest time... it was driving me nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (Rocc and Rado)*

nice, guna have to try this!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

****, i went looking for one of my stock jacks... i used to have like half a dozen and now i have none!
i need to roll my fenders, like yesterday.
-j


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

Those factory VW jacks just never run out of uses do they??


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_Those factory VW jacks just never run out of uses do they??

with the addition of the fender roller, they have 4 uses. only one is actually useful.
1: dropping your car while your jacking it up to change a flat
2: dropping your car and putting a huge dent in the rocker panel while you jack it up to change a flat.
3: dropping your car and putting a huge dent in the rocker panel and then getting stuck under the car while you jack it up to change a flat
4: diy fender roller
-j


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

haha #3 happen to a friend of mine. Hopefully it wasn't him but his hand between the tire and the fender. Ouch. Hopefully for him again, I was pretty fast at jacking up the car so he can remove his hand.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i meant that the jack gets stuck under the car in an odd position... i have yet to drop a car on myself and i hope i never do :knock on wood:
-j


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

Good info!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

i built one and it works well quite well indeed


----------



## vrgetti (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (vrgetti)*

They also work great for removing 1.8T trannys. cus you have to move the engine forward. either that or buy a rediculusly priced VW tool.


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*

ooo i like welding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i like rolled fenders


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

I use a baseball bat for fender rolling....works good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i found one of my stock jacks! yes!
-j


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

well one use for them is we pre jack the car up to fit a safe jack under the car. works every time. well cept it bent over my pinch weld


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

So, anyone build and use this contraption yet? I'm still waiting for my steel to come off the laser. Yes, that's right, it's a gov't job.


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

good thing to post up!!


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*

You should cut a batch of those on the laser I would definatly buy if the price was right


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funkatollah Insaney* »_So, anyone build and use this contraption yet? I'm still waiting for my steel to come off the laser. Yes, that's right, it's a gov't job.

Gotta love the "G Jobs"


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Funkatollah Insaney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funkatollah Insaney* »_So, anyone build and use this contraption yet? I'm still waiting for my steel to come off the laser. Yes, that's right, it's a gov't job.

im in for buying a set thats all cut.. just ship and ill weld.. you could have a good little extra money maker on your hands..let me know!!


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

here is the one i made, from the directions just simplified and slightly tweeked for ease of cutting and building. works really well
































and the results


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

thats cool mang.
my old Reiger catologue had a premade flare tool like that, and I always thought it would be a cool tool to have in the shop. Have all your friends jealous


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_You should cut a batch of those on the laser I would definatly buy if the price was right

x2
-j


----------



## kutza (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

I read this post about 2hrs ago. I got inspired, and put together the following. Sorry, only had cell phone camera to take pics. I still need to get it on the car and make the roller and adjustment knobs.
Excellent original plans, I made mine so it pivots at the wheel.
thanks.


























_Modified by kutza at 7:26 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (kutza)*

here is mine.








works dang nice too.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

I am seriously building this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

this is good stuff!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (ayton)*

I wish I needed one of these.


----------



## MulbrryVR (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Fender Roller (jackfrost1031)*

can't wait to make one. i'm gonna need it


----------



## holistah (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

im gonna make 1 hopefully next week


----------



## 3URODUB2.0 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*

way to save some money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWFringe (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (3URODUB2.0)*

Does this do any better than the old school baseball bat method? (Make sure it's an aluminum baseball bat)
When I used a bat on my A1 Scirocco it damaged the paint (where it didn't show). Now I want to put really fat rubber on my A2 Jetta - like 275 50 15 and am clueless about how to do it without flares or weird ET rims. (I want to have steelies widened, but good tires aren't available in 14")
Has anyone used this roller to flare their fender wells, or just roll the lip?


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

Great DIY!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meatymk2 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Fender Roller (ditchdigger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ditchdigger* »_here is mine.








works dang nice too.










What kind of wheel are you useing on your fender roller?


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (meatymk2)*

its prolly some sory of skateboard wheel


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

here is one a guy on our forum made.


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_its prolly some sory of skateboard wheel

Actually it is a 2X3 inch poly caster. Large Steel core so it is very strong. Way overkill for this application


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (ditchdigger)*

What kind and where did you get the wheels your using for your fender rolling tool?
I am looking for something metal, but can't find anything?
If I go the skateboard wheel route what size and hardness did you use?
Thanks


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (tjm0852)*

i got mine from a materials handling company (Galifco) next door to my work. It cost about 5 dollars. Mcmaster Carr http://www.mcmaster.com should have something similar


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Fender Roller (ditchdigger)*

one of you innovators should start producing them...not too many though







and sell them for about 30-40$$. I'd buy it...
Seriously


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (ditchdigger)*

There are a lot of wheels on that site. 
What wheel, size, diameter & length are you using?
Thanks


----------



## stiWRXtypeR (Jun 24, 2005)

my question is though does it ruin the paint at all? because if not or not so much il make one too i wanted to get this done anyways mine as well do it myself


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (stiWRXtypeR)*

You need to use a heat gun to warm up the area you plan to roll. This will decrease the chances of cracking the paint.
I see your in Mahopac, I am in Cortlandt Manor do you have access to a welder? Want to help me out some?


----------



## stiWRXtypeR (Jun 24, 2005)

^ actually yea i do have access to a welder, a few, i want wide tires so im thinking about this


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

bump, anyone local looking to roll out my wheel wells 
send me pm's with price


_Modified by vdubkid06 at 2:47 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## FloGTI (Aug 5, 2006)

does anyone have before and after pics??? or more of a sequence type o deal? it be nice to see what the fender looks like mid way. so the people not firmiliar with this know if they are f-ing it up


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (FloGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FloGTI* »_does anyone have before and after pics??? or more of a sequence type o deal? it be nice to see what the fender looks like mid way. so the people not firmiliar with this know if they are f-ing it up

if it looks ****ed up, then you ****ed it up. pretty simple.
the lip starts out in its standard tire attacking position, and ends up all nice and neatly folded up against the rest of the fender.
-j


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

Nice Little write up. Gonna have to build one of these for me real soon.


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MEISTER)*

Just made up a pdf file with the exact measurements templates in a illustrator file, then made a layout in InDesign, & exported it as a pdf.
http://meistergaugefaces.com/i...r.pdf
You will be able to print this file out and make templates with it. You can also use the templates for a C'N'C computerized mill if you want to go that route. If you print this out, make sure you print this at 100%. Turn off the "Fit to Page" function in the print dialog box so it will print 100%. _(It may be called somthing else if you are running different verions of Acrobat)_


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (MEISTER)*

Here's mine.



Thanks to DentedDub for the hub adapter plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by tjm0852 at 3:45 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (tjm0852)*

I love the way you modified the wheel arm. I need to do this to mine.


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (ditchdigger)*

As far as the roller wheel got it from JW Winco
Nylon Pallet Truck Rollers 
Item Code: 80KNF3 
Description: 80K HPO80X74/20 PALLET TRK ROLLR 
$14.07/EA and they lowered the price from $22
















Also, I have made two more extension arms for the roller, there are 3 all together. One is 5", one 7" and the last 9", hopefully that affords me enough adjustment for different suspension setups.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

great diy


----------



## Jetta RWD (Aug 4, 2006)

*Fender extension*

I have a question concerning extending a fender , I would like to extened them but with sheet metal. I'm having a little trouble with the idea and were to begin ? , my sheet metal skills a little low, here's a picture


















_Modified by Jetta RWD at 2:24 AM 10-14-2006_


----------



## Mr Mini (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (MEISTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEISTER* »_Just made up a pdf file with the exact measurements templates in a illustrator file, then made a layout in InDesign, & exported it as a pdf.
http://meistergaugefaces.com/i...r.pdf


Brilliant!


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Mini)*

anyone want to make me one of these
i dont have a welder, or else i would make my own


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (gtijunkie420)*

Ok, I have all the metal for the parts... but I need a jack. What model year jack should I get?


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Fender Roller (MulbrryVR)*

i need to make one or have one made


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_Ok, I have all the metal for the parts... but I need a jack. What model year jack should I get?

jack off a rock


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_but I need a jack. What model year jack should I get?

I used an mk3 jack. I am pretty sure it is made from some sort of metal or steel. Some of the new mk4 jacks are aluminum, you could use one but welding aluminum to steel is not as easy as steel to steel.
Check the classifieds or post a WTB I found a jack and had it shipped to me for $10. 
The jack is my trunk was rusted and bound up. So I bought a new jack for the trunk and soaked the old one in wd-40 and then hacked it up once the rust was gone.


_Modified by tjm0852 at 3:17 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (tjm0852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjm0852* »_I used an mk3 jack. I am pretty sure it is made from some sort of metal or steel. Some of the new mk4 jacks and aluminum, you could use one but welding aluminum to steel is not as easy as steel to steel.
Check the classifieds or post a WTB I found a jack and had it shipped to me for $10. 
The jack is my trunk was rusted and bound up. So I bought a new jack for the trunk and soaked the old one in wd-40 and then hacked it up once the rust was gone.

Ok, I have a Corrado jack but it has all kinds of plastic protecting it. Will this work? I'll try to get a picture of it up in a few days. Also you can't weld steel to aluminum. Just thought I'd let you know. Thanks for the info.

Zac


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*

Ok here are some pictures of the jack I have. Will this work? It's from a Corrado SLC
This is the nice little plastic cover it comes in









top view









side view


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*

I am sure you could make it work but the mk3 golf/jetta jack looks a little different. Check the link below and look at pictures 7 and 8 (orange circled numbers) you will see how the side veiw of both jacks look different. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MEISTER* »_
http://meistergaugefaces.com/i...r.pdf



_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_ 









I am sure you could make it work, but you would need to make some modifications to the plans and do some test fitting.


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (tjm0852)*

Can anyone else confirm if an MK3 jack is what I need for these plans. I don't want to do anymore modifying than I have to.


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*

what jack is used for this?? I have 3 different stock VW sill jacks that are not like the on here?? what model car? anyone have one for sale??
thanks


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (curbdawg)*

I bought one at a local vw junkyard for $16 with tax. Guy didn't tell me what it came from but it is all metal, no plastic. Just drew a picture of what it was supposed to look like and took it there.


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*

when you said junk yard it totally made me jealous because i know you go to this one...


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (gtijunkie420)*

yup that is the one


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*

definitely worth tryin this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (euro-steez)*

im waiting on my wheel(should be here this week!!!), and then im off to the welder!


















P.S. - i have an extra set of the parts, NOT THE JACK, just the sheet metal and a wheel if anyone is interested!....
hit me on IM


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

my rendition 








p.s. its a mk3 jack


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:26 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*

gti_1_eight_T - you have an IM


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (gti_1_eight_T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_1_eight_T* »_im waiting on my wheel(should be here this week!!!), and then im off to the welder!


















P.S. - i have an extra set of the parts, NOT THE JACK, just the sheet metal and a wheel if anyone is interested!....
hit me on IM

so where do you get the sheetmetal piece with the lug holes cut out?


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

this is sweet. finally a use for those damn jacks


----------



## blkflydubs (Nov 3, 2003)

anyone willing to make one of these for me? I could provide the jack, pay for the materials, and work out a price for fabrication..
let me know, thanks


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

same here


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_I use a baseball bat for fender rolling....works good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2 still olskool as well


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (blkflydubs)*

back up, going to be selling 2 wheels and the parts that hold the wheels....
$50 shipped each....let me know...
reason for selling...local sale fell thru...and the radus didnt work out with my jack...
IM me
cheers


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (blkflydubs)*

lets start a group buy


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_lets start a group buy









X2
please


----------



## upper90deg (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

two questions: 1) how do the plastic mud guards on the inside of the (front) wheel well fit after rolling the lip that they attach to? and 2) anyone do this on the front wheel well lip of a scirocco 16v? if so how did it turn out? 


_Modified by upper90deg at 6:03 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Fender Roller (upper90deg)*

i have an actuall fender lip roller in CT if anyone is interested in renting it form me...


----------



## VRtits (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Fender Roller (kcbmxer)*

Innovative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

I need to do that to all of my sh*t...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (MulbrryVR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I too was goin crazy lookin for this article







Thanks for posting








Nice follow through on all the completed FRs....I was beginning to use a bat myself and call it a day







But the chance to have a new toy to play with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShaggyGTI (Jan 8, 2004)

i had that made a few years ago but could never find a wheel. now i know were to get one. I should be rollin' my own soon.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (ShaggyGTI)*

i have one!
pm sent!


----------



## ShaggyGTI (Jan 8, 2004)

replied


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Smoke weed*

Check out what I just got in the mail last week!
















I am too lazy to make one but I love this thread anyway.


----------



## blkflydubs (Nov 3, 2003)

someone fab or rent me their roller please!
I have a few widow makers I could supply...
please email [email protected]


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (blkflydubs)*

i lack welding skills and will pay someone to make this for me.


----------



## smithy_843 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

yer same, give us prices!!


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

I had a local welder do the work for me. You really only need them to weld the jack the hub. Dropped it off in the am and had it after lunch, cost for $10.


----------



## tuninggruppe (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Fender Roller (MulbrryVR)*

Awsome. Factory jack roller tool!


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Fender Roller (tuninggruppe)*

The original one was loaned out/lost/broken a while ago and I just put 15mm spacers on the back of the new A3 so I needed a new one.
The Widowmaker one wasnt adjustable enough and the eastwood was a beaut so I tried to copy it








I will see how well it works tomorrow


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Fender Roller (ditchdigger)*

Just the thread I was looking for








bump so a friend can see this


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (vedubya)*

other than the lips, how do these work on flaring out the fenders themselves?


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_my rendition 








p.s. its a mk3 jack

_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:26 PM 1-15-2007_

How do you like your Wilwood calipers? Any more information on those? You had to use adapter brackets?


----------



## ineedvdub (Mar 7, 2007)

I've found a new project.


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

got 3 of 4 parts made....


----------



## riceatingrabbit (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Fender Roller (ditchdigger)*

deff gotta make one of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (riceatingrabbit)*

i know this is from the dead, but does anyone have the pdf. files that have the illustration templates that Meister created? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Fender Roller (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_i know this is from the dead, but does anyone have the pdf. files that have the illustration templates that Meister created? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2

x2


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_
Quote, originally posted by 2.0 Dubbin »
i know this is from the dead, but does anyone have the pdf. files that have the illustration templates that Meister created? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
x2

i might at home...but i do have all the autocad files from when i drew it...if that would help....
also i have a spare roller wheel if anyone is interested...hit me on PM


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_i know this is from the dead, but does anyone have the pdf. files that have the illustration templates that Meister created? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2

here ya go....also if you you want like i said i have the dwg files from autocad...


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (gti_1_eight_T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_1_eight_T* »_
here ya go....also if you you want like i said i have the dwg files from autocad...


Thanks, but the .jpg files are the same ones posted on the first page of this thread. I was looking for exact sized illustration templates that you could print out as is that Meister created. But if I can't get those, these will do. Thanks for looking out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

back from the dead like a zombie.
Anyone have the pdf?


----------



## underthehood (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

anyone does have one for sale?


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Fender Roller (underthehood)*

eastwood sells 1 for not too much


----------



## R32peterb (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Fender Roller (2doorV6)*

I would rather get the pdf and build one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Fender Roller (Mr Mini)*

You can download my PDF and CAD/DXF files here: http://meistergaugefaces.com/html/downloads.php
I took these files to a WaterJet company, and they cut me all the pieces I needed. I then took them home and welded them all together. Works good, but I ended up just buying a Eastwood fender roller because this will only work on Mk1s and not any other VWs unless you modify the design a bit.


----------

